# Reagans eating habits



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

ok well im not really sure where to post this so if this is in the wrong spot i appoligize. I adopted Reagan in 03 and she was underweight to the point you could see ribs and had been thrown from a moving truck. I believe she has emotional scars that it is mainly in her head she is a very submissive dog and wimpy i have worked with a behaviorist and Reagan has improved but my biggest issue with is getting her to eat. I think that problem is probably linked to behavioral and i have talked about her on other message boards but i worry about her not eating at this point i have tried so many differant foods and the only one she she has loved was royal canin He formula she was on if for 6 months before she quit eating it i have tried waiting her out but all that accomplishes is weight loss anyway i have tried my best to stick with holistic foods my other dog is eating California Natural and every 3 days or so Reagan eats merricks wet food


----------



## WhiteDogHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

I meet lady at the dog park with a great dane she had rescued. She said that she had eating problems with him too. Apparently, his previous owners used to throw food at him. Can you imagine? Anyway, she had handfeed to get him to start eating and come out of it. When my dog wouldn't eat because he lost his friend, the vet and behaviorists told me to feed him anything he would eat. I started feeded him Banquet Pot pies and then started mixing in dog food and gradually got him on Avoderm lamb kibble with Blue Buffalo canned. He is doing wonderfully, but it did take awhile! My poor husband laughed because he didn't know what he could or couldn't eat in the freezer since he got in trouble one day for eating Kimo's pot pie. LOLOL


----------



## LuvsDogs (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you tried roast chicken or roast meat. My dogs love it. If she eats that, try raw meaty bones. If she won't eat them pour the meat/chicken drippings over it to make it more appatising to her. I haven't met a dog yet that doesn't like raw meaty bones.
If you try & coax her by handfeeding you could make her more fussy which could be a problem if someone else has to feed her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

I am the only nutty person I know who likes the same food day after day after day. Even then, I only do that for about a week and then I switch to a new food that I eat day after day after day.

I would try all of the premium brands and mix things with the food - gravy, yogurt, chicken broth, canned pumpkin, any leftovers you have.

Be sure to feed meals. Your dog gets 30 minutes or so to eat and then the food gets picked up. Do the same for dinner.

Also 03 was 5 years ago. Time for your dog to get over her trauma (and I don't mean that cruelly). Set the food down and go away. Don't fuss "Oh, baby, you have to eat, you poor little thing". Fussing over a dog makes them nervous. Be nonchalant so your dog can gain confidence.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

zentrainer said:


> Also 03 was 5 years ago. Time for your dog to get over her trauma (and I don't mean that cruelly). Set the food down and go away. Don't fuss "Oh, baby, you have to eat, you poor little thing". Fussing over a dog makes them nervous. Be nonchalant so your dog can gain confidence.


ITA. Dogs live in the now, they don't dwell on the past unless YOU dwell on the past. Forget what happened and give the best life you can NOW. Don't baby her, take the this is just the way it's going to be attitude and things should work themselves out. I agree with zentrainer, put the food down for 20-30 minutes, if she eats GREAT if not, no big deal at this age she will NOT die if she goes 2-3 days without eating I promise a health dog will NOT allow itself to starve. Repeat the above 12 hours or so later and continue doing this every 12 hours or so same meal, do not dote over her, just put it down, wait 20 minutes or so and pick it up, she will eventually eat.


----------



## carnivorediet (Jul 1, 2008)

*eating issues*

I have had three dogs now (2 in the past and 1 current) that have had eating issues. All were finicky and they had a lot of loose stool issues. I have learned over the years to listen to them. And I do believe now they were trying to tell me something by not eating. Two ended up with food allergies, and when put on different food started eating. The latest one doesnt seem to have allergies yet he was a finicky eater. I fed him Evo and he basically refused until very hungry, and then he would eat enough to sustain himself and refuse again. It is every living creatures drive to survive. I dont think not eating is a sign of defiance (my opinion for my dogs). I dont think they are as manipulative as people think regarding food. They know what they need nutritionally and are not getting it or it is something they find bad/harmful. I would keep searching for a food it will eat. I started making my own food and the problem of refusal disappeared.
Many good thing have come from it too.


----------

